# Agility class



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We start our puppy (lab) Quinn in agility class next week too! It is a lot of fun. Don't worry about a thing. Enjoy the ride and I caution the addiction. It gets worse if you start running trials. : 

Ann


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and I start agility class next week too. I'm excited for him. Can't wait. Have fun.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

cathyjobray said:


> Gunner and I start agility class next week too. I'm excited for him. Can't wait. Have fun.


Cathy
Where are you? I see you are in MI so am I! Since we are both starting next weekend I wondered "where". : Now wouldn't THAT be a co inky dink! 

Ann


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Take lots and lots and lots and lots of treats. Take several different kinds. Take a favorite toy. Please wear tennis shoes...not flip flops/sandals! Bring water for yourself and your dog.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

A short "cut off" leash is handy for guiding your dog during "off leash" training.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Who are you taking classes from?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> Who are you taking classes from?


I am starting off at Elk River. Because the class is ongoing and it works with my summer. After taking their classes, my might find a place closer to my house.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Have fun! Bogey starts in July and we are excited. I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Jackson had a great time at his first agility class. The instructors said that Jackson is going to be VERY speedy and that his was a natural (must come his dad's side). Can't wait for the next class.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so glad you had fun! See why we all say it is addictive? Go Jackson!

Ann


----------

